# Help for Care Packages for Troops



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Click here to go to main board for info on how you can help by just voting over the internet for the lady whose organization needs money to ship care packages to troops deployed.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2545502#post2545502

It will take just a minute and really helps the Troops.

Thanks,
Reel-tor


----------

